# Biggest Deer I Have ever heard of being shot in sandusky county ohio



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

This deer was shot by a guy i know in sandusky county... i didnt get to see it in person but was told that it had at least 24 scorable points and was green scored at 245 inches of antlers and have been told that they thought it was around eight years old. cant wait to see what it scores after the drying period.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That same pic was posted a couple weeks ago by another member and at that time it had been killed in Tarlton. I also recieved it on my phone a week or so ago that said it was killed in Tarlton.

Someone is telling stories!!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

seen it too. Regardless that deer is huge!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Why is that guy holding my deer? j/k That is a nice buck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I stand corrected.I went back and read the post from a couple weeks back and it also says NW OH. The one on my phone is the only one that says Tarlton. But i agree, either way, that thing is a MONSTER!!

Heres the other post with a bigger pic...

www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=159055


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What's with the Dennis Rodman hairdo? Helluva deer though!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am the one who posted the buck on here a couple weeks back. And yes this deer was shot in Sandusky county 100% for sure. I could show you the woods where he was shot. And yes the woods are private. Great deer.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont care whare it was killed its a monster


----------

